# Datenmodell erstellen für eine Nutzertanalyse



## lara22 (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

Ich möchte ein Datenmodell erstellen für eine Nutzwertanalyse. 
 Als Tabelle hätte ich:
Projekt
Produkt
Kriterium
Produktbewertung
Projektzuordnung

Ist de Ansatz OK?


----------



## stg (19. Mai 2014)

Ich sehe hier keine Tabelle(n), sondern nur 5 untereinandergeschriebene Wörter. Sollen das die Spaltenüberschriften sein? Oder sollen das die Namen von 5 Tabellen sein?
Abgesehen davon hast du deine Aufgabe mMn viel zu ungenau beschrieben, so dass dir vermutlich niemand sagen kann, ob du mit deinem Ansatz weiterkommst oder nicht. 

Liefer also ein bisschen mehr Informationen und stelle nach Möglichkeit ganz konkrete Fragen, dann kann man dir besser helfen.


----------

